# Michigan trappers



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

Whos from Michigan?


----------



## mjfirearms (Jan 3, 2007)

Right Here! Frustrated, rain-soaked and no critters for almost a week now. Weather is ridiculous, rain, then freezing temps, frozen in and then sunny and 50 degrees.

Just get cold and stay that way. Oh well, snaring just started. Christmas everyday during snaring season.

CJ


----------



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey mj, send me an e mail [email protected] I could use a few pointers on snares


----------



## richard133 (Feb 2, 2007)

Im from MI also,new to trapn also


----------

